# Diy snake rack



## InkedFox (5 mo ago)

Hey just looking for some advice I'm wanting to make a rack system for my ball pythons and I want to use the very useful boxes at size height:20cm Width: 44cm and Depth: 69.5cm and I'd need 6 tubs in total
I've seen alot of people using IKEA wardrobes and stuff like that before I go and buy all the wood and everything is there a IKEA unit that would fit these tubs just to save a little cash for now thank you


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Tubs aren't very big, won't last the snakes very long. 

You're better off buying a small snake rack, or just keep them in vivs. 6 snakes isn't very many and they'd prefer the vivariums.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

InkedFox said:


> Hey just looking for some advice I'm wanting to make a rack system for my ball pythons and I want to use the very useful boxes at size height:20cm Width: 44cm and Depth: 69.5cm and I'd need 6 tubs in total
> I've seen alot of people using IKEA wardrobes and stuff like that before I go and buy all the wood and everything is there a IKEA unit that would fit these tubs just to save a little cash for now thank you


How are you keeping them at the moment...?

The IKEA wardrobe carcass has been used, but you'll either find you need to be selective which boxes fit or accept that some will have gaps between them. You will need six heat mats, which should be controlled by its own thermostat so you don't have an uncontrolled thermal gradient between the lowest shelf and the upper most shelf.

70cm x 44cm x 20cm (L x W x H) is a reasonable size for royals that are sub adult. Whilst they tend to remain in one spot during the day, they are very active at night, so for a snake that will be 1m+ by the time it's 30-36months old those boxes IMO are limited. If you kept the same height, you could make a unit from melamine panels and have 6 vivs which could be slightly wider than 70cm (1.4m is really the minimum IMO) and it would still be less than 1.5m tall. This way you get to see the snakes, they have more space to explore (especially if the vivs are decorated with artificial plants and branches) and the unit becomes a piece of furniture. 










The unit above gives me 4 vivs, each 144cm x 35cm x 44cm (L x D x H) and the depth was only limited by the space between the wall and speaker. Granted it may cost you more, butt then genuine RUB tubs are not cheap and likely to cost you not far shy of £100 for the half dozen you plan to get.

But that's just my suggestion...


----------

